# Mausrad Klick funktioniert nicht richtig



## Abtadon (8. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich habe nun schon seit bestimmt zwei Monaten das folgende Problem :

Normalerweise klickte ich mit dem Mausrad (im Firefox) auf Links und diese wurden dann in einem neuen Tab geöffnet.
Mittlerweile funktioniert das nicht mehr 100%ig. Manchmal muss ich 2 mal klicken, manchmal 10, 20 mal bis sich der Tab öffnet (oder schliesst).

Ich glaube ich habe dieses Problem erst seit ich meinen Computer formatiert, Windows 7 und den neuen Firefox installiert hatte, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es davor auch schon auftrat.

In diversen Supportforen bin ich auf die Vorschläge den/die Treiber zu updaten, Firefox neu zu installieren und in der config von firefox rumzubasteln ( "change the value for 'middlemouse.loadContentURL' to false " ) gestoßen, was jedoch allessamt nichts gebracht hat.

Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke im Voraus, 
Abtadon


----------



## Varitu (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

Maustaste defekt?

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Desdinova (8. März 2010)

Das bringt dich jetzt zwar keinen Deut weiter, aber ich hatte bis vor 3-4 Wochen das gleiche Problem. Der Austausch der Maus hat nichts gebracht, was auf ein Softwareproblem schließen lässt. Bei mir hat sich der Fehler dann glücklicher Weise auch wieder so schnell verabschiedet wie er gekommen ist. Aber versuch doch mal nur Firefox zu starten, mit so wenig Software im Hintergrund wie möglich (also gerade noch Virenscanner/Firewall). Evtl. vertragen sich da zwei Programme nicht (jDownloader hat bei mir früher oft Fehler in Verbindung mit anderen Programmen produziert).


----------

